# joining mac 10.5.4 to windows domain



## detomaso22 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi 
while joining mac 10.5.4 to windows domain,came across
error 14987,help!


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 9, 2008)

Did you read the reports at the site that specializes in joining lone M<acs into windows' domain, MacWindows.com? Did you read this forum's thread [HOWTO] have a possible Win Share access? Did you get permission to add your personal Mac to your companies' domain?


----------

